# So far very impressed



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok so I've been a member of a few car clubs in my time so joining the TTOC it seemed the logical thing to do after ordering my TT.

I waited a few weeks and received my first copy of absoluTTe  i can honestly say that this is the most professional club mag I have seen and the content is a good mix of club news, events and technical information. As a member I also ordered a club badge and again when this arrived and i was surprised by the quality of the item. I will have no problem what so ever having this on my TT.

If my first impressions are anything to go by I look forward to the first meet that I attend - Thanks all so far [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We aim to please  (old firing squad joke there sir!)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> We aim to please  (old firing squad joke there sir!)


Its all part of our cunning plan :wink:


----------

